# Red Flame Sword pruning/trimming



## kim68048 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi!
I have a 55 gallon community tank with Angelfish, platys, mollies, tetras, etc. Still pretty new to live plants. I bought a Red Flame Sword last weekend thinking it would look beautiful in my tank. I got it home and realized it is bigger than I thought it was :redface:. 
It is the plant in the left corner of the tank in the attached pics. I hope this isn't a silly question, but can I prune or trim it down to keep it at a smaller size? I have read in a couple places to cut down low on the stem or just at the base of the leaf. Getting confused on where to cut and when. Pieces of the bigger leaves are falling off which I assume is normal??? I normally keep the temp at around 81-82 degrees but it is at 86 temporarily to heat-treat ICH. I add 1 mL of Flourish Excel daily and 4mL Flourish Comprehensive Supplement once a week. Any advice would be greatly appreciated :help:


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Trim it down to a couple of new leaves. It should fill back in nice. I've done this many times with my swords and crypts.It takes a lot longer for the crypts to bounce back but it doesn't seem to bother the swords at all.


----------



## kim68048 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Chaoslord! I plan on working on it tomorrow. Wish me luck :smile:


----------



## kim68048 (Aug 12, 2012)

Do I cut all the way down at the bottom of the stem or the base of the leaf?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Cut as close to the root base as possible. I have pulled the whole plant out and peeled the leaves from plant. This does take longer for the swords to recover than just cutting at the base. Either way after you trim put a couple of root tabs around the roots.
If you look at my 56 journal you'll see examples were I have done this . I didn't document but you can see comparisons in the pics.
I have recently done this with a st elmos fire that I thought was dead when it was shipped to me. Just from a root and two leaves I now have 6-8 leaves all new growth but it does take awhile to grow back I'm looking at 4 months now.


----------



## kim68048 (Aug 12, 2012)

I ended up cutting and leaving 2-4 inches on each stalk (see pic). Left two good leaves. I'll get some root tabs tomorrow. Should I cut again closer to the base or leave as is? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'd try and cut closer to the base if possible, but it should be okay I guess.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> I'd try and cut closer to the base if possible, but it should be okay I guess.


I agree cut as close to your root base as possible. I twon't hurt to leave it that way but it will die back and you'll be able to pull off with just twizzers.


----------



## kingdave (Feb 20, 2010)

HybridHerp said:


> I'd try and cut closer to the base if possible, but it should be okay I guess.


I'd recommend trimming those stalks the rest of the way down to the base in order to avoid having that material decay in your tank.


----------

